

GoToMeeting Does Not Support MacBook Pro's with Retina Display - mrkuykendall

GoToMeeting has confirmed that their current version does not support Retina Display Mac Book Pros and there is no fix date in sight... or a workaround.
======
GlennDCitrix
Hi, GoToMeeting does work on the new MacBook Pro with Retina display, it just
hasn't been optimized for it yet. This will be addressed with an update to the
GoToMeeting software that is currently in the works.

@GlennDCitrix

------
henemm
I think the screen recording is the problem. It only records the upper left
forth of the screen.

